

Shipping a non-trivial app in Swift - paulddraper
https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2015/03/03/build-lucidchart-ipad-swift/

======
melling
In the latest Debug 61 podcast (@1:27:45), Andy Matuschak from Khan Academy
mentions that he and someone else wrote 25k lines of Swift.

[http://www.imore.com/debug-61-andy-matuschak-and-khan-
academ...](http://www.imore.com/debug-61-andy-matuschak-and-khan-academy)

The build times sounded a little painful but some of us have been there
before:

[http://xkcd.com/303/](http://xkcd.com/303/)

Now with Swiftt 1.2, it's probably an easier choice.

~~~
paulddraper
With a lot of (cool!) features like type inference, it's not hard to see why
compiling swift is slow.

To me, incremental compilation is a bare minimum for a "real" language; it's
nice to know 1.2 will have that.

